
Show HN: MCU Movies – Movie information and all the latest MCU news - iisbum
https://mcumovies.com/
======
sreyaNotfilc
This is very cool. I love the layout. Its beautifully made and straight
forward.

The MCU are all connected in one way or another. There is a cause and effect
of everything. There are also cameos from other characters in the stand alone
ones. I wonder if you could explore that. Maybe something like -

Have a timeline of each character. What they are doing, and what they know at
the beginning and the end of the movie. So for example, in Iron Man, Ant Man
is just a lowly cat burglar. His timeline would most likely be that way until
his first movie.

Or even Thanos, during Iron Man is searching for the Infinity Stones and has
tracked them to Earth. He's plotting some action for retrieving it back.

Just some hypothetical that may flush out the site. If you're looking for
commerce, perhaps there's a ways to use Fandango to sell tickets. Or even sell
merch. I'm not sure how Disney would like the latter, but it may work out in
your favor.

Fantastic site!

------
iisbum
MCU Movies started as a simple one page website in 2017, an easy way to keep
track of the movies in the MCU and keep an eye on the upcoming movies in the
franchise.

I've continued to grow the site as the MCU continued to grow in popularity.

